# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Comparing Oral Vs Injection

## poptarts1125

Hey I was trying to compare Oral steroids and injections and i was wondering which steroid takes more of a toll on your body and which has more side effects ....I've taken A50 by itself and i know you're really not supposed to do that so i'm looking into taking an injectable as long as the side effects aren't worse or anything because i had very little side affects from A50 (some anger and some acne) 

thanks for your time

----------


## MMArmour

before you get any qualified info your going to wanna give the members your stats...this mean
Age
Weight
Bf%
Experience
and any other information that may become vital in assisting you.

Right now im going to tell you they are going to want to know how much a50, for how long, and did you pct after it.

As a general rule a starter cycle should be a run of 12 weeks of Test E @ 500mg/wk. Oral steroids tend to be more taxing on your body (liver etc) and youll be hard pressed to find any steroid more harsh than a50. Sides are similar to gains in that they typically are dose dependant. But youre not going to go wrong with a 12 wk run of test and a good pct.

----------


## poptarts1125

Thanks 
age: 20
Weight : 182
BF%: 11%
Exp: 1 year

I did A50 for about 5 or 6 weeks and did Nolv 20 mg a day for 6 weeks as a PCT
I gained about 20 lbs on that and kept about 15 of it 

The reason i preferred oral vs injection is because it seemed more convenient and from what ive heard injections can be painful and a hassle if you have to do it a few times a day...also heard they are more expensive and being a college student im short on cash lol

----------


## MMArmour

> Thanks 
> age: 20
> Weight : 182
> BF%: 11%
> Exp: 1 year
> 
> I did A50 for about 5 or 6 weeks and did Nolv 20 mg a day for 6 weeks as a PCT
> I gained about 20 lbs on that and kept about 15 of it 
> 
> The reason i preferred oral vs injection is because it seemed more convenient and from what ive heard injections can be painful and a hassle if you have to do it a few times a day...also heard they are more expensive and being a college student im short on cash lol


If what you say is true and you gained 20lbs on anadrol and maintained 15 lbs....then im shocked to no end. Im no AAS veteran by any stretch of the word but injections were never painful for me (ive only used test as an injectable, which is what you would be using too). The only AAS you would be injecting mutiple times a day would be test susp or something similiar (no ester) 

With a long ester test like enth you are looking at an injection once every 4 days (e4d) which I look forward to, personally, they really motivate me for some reason. Forget the a50.

U said your experience is 1 year? Is that one years exp. in weight lifting? Or 1 year of messing around with a50?

----------


## Phate

> Thanks 
> age: 20
> Weight : 182
> BF%: 11%
> Exp: 1 year
> 
> I did A50 for about 5 or 6 weeks and did Nolv 20 mg a day for 6 weeks as a PCT
> I gained about 20 lbs on that and kept about 15 of it 
> 
> The reason i preferred oral vs injection is because it seemed more convenient and from what ive heard injections can be painful and a hassle if you have to do it a few times a day...also heard they are more expensive and being a college student im short on cash lol


we need your height also

----------


## vishus

wow taking a50 when youre 20!! youre a brave soul......i dont think ill ever touch that stuff unless im VERY desperate for gains....and inj are better than orals because 1.) you get better gains and keep them better than orals 2.) dont take a toll on the liver and kidneys like SOME orals do 3.) you only have to pin every 3.5 days (except test prop or test suspension) like MMArmour said, it also motivates me and gets me a high when injection day arrives its a good motivator

----------


## poptarts1125

im 6ft tall.....thanks for the help...yeah i did some reading on test susp and it said it was painful and you do it like 3 times a day or something so i was like **** thats a lot ...but yeah once every 4 days sounds a lot easier and safer ...i know A50 was probably not the smartest thing but i needed something and it was available from someone i knew and i didn't want to **** up injections since its a little more complicated then popping in a pill but ill have to do some reading up on test which one do you suggest?

----------


## MMArmour

Testosterone Enanthate or Testosterone Cypionate . each will give the same result.

----------


## Dizz28

I would suggest sticking to Estered versions of any AAS until you've done a few cycles, get the concept and are more confortable injecting yourself on a daily basis multiple times.

Test E or C...whichever is available and cheaper. No difference

----------


## poptarts1125

thanks again....now for a PCT should i stick with Nolv at 20mg and should i start when im done with the test or like a week before? also how much do i need to get a hold of to last the 8 or 12 weeks since i saw how much a 10cc bottle dosed at 250mg is but i dont know how long that lasts

----------


## Dizz28

Nolva is fine for a PCT of a Test only Cycle. Take in a 60/40/20 schedule though starting about 2 weeks after the last injection. An AI could also be helpful during the PCT 

The average dose of Test E/C for beginners is 500mgs/wkly. This would be 2ml @ 250mg/ml a week. 1 - 10ml vial will only last 5 weeks at this rate

----------


## srebrenica

Am 18 years old started lifting at 15 year old wighted around 140 now am up to 190 BF 11% 5'10 am thinking of doing a first cycle 
take in around 4,000 cals everday 
12 weeks of enth i
any opinions would help

----------


## kaberle_15

> Am 18 years old started lifting at 15 year old wighted around 140 now am up to 190 BF 11% 5'10 am thinking of doing a first cycle 
> take in around 4,000 cals everday 
> 12 weeks of enth i
> any opinions would help


In the future make your own thread don't hijack someone else's. You are too young at 18 imo just spend a few more years training naturally and research here.

----------


## poptarts1125

would it be weird to do a 10 week cycle? since 2 10 ml bottles will last me exactly that long

----------


## Dizz28

> would it be weird to do a 10 week cycle? since 2 10 ml bottles will last me exactly that long


Not wierd, I would think that would be the minimum amount of weeks to do a proper cycle though. 12wk being average for Test E/C and 14+ being considered the longer

----------


## poptarts1125

awesome thanks for everyones help

----------


## poptarts1125

i got 22 gauge x 1" syringes and was wondering if 1" is enough for injecting your butt? also i read that you are supposed to pull back on the plunger to see if blood comes in? is this true or not since ive seen some people do it and some dont 
thanks for the help

----------


## auslifta

You should always get more than you need, and make sure you have everything including pct meds. Do a search on how to inject, there are a few threads on it, and few cool vids on youtube.

----------


## poptarts1125

yeah i got all the pct and stuff down but i was just wondering if i should do thigh injections since i only have 1" syringes or if 1" will be fine for the butt

----------


## Mammon

you can probably get away with 1".. i use 1" for everything but glutes..glutes i use 1 1/2"

----------


## T_Own

> wow taking a50 when youre 20!! youre a brave soul......i dont think ill ever touch that stuff unless im VERY desperate for gains....and inj are better than orals because 1.) you get better gains and keep them better than orals 2.) dont take a toll on the liver and kidneys like SOME orals do 3.) *you only have to pin every 3.5 days (except test prop or test suspension)*  like MMArmour said, it also motivates me and gets me a high when injection day arrives its a good motivator


thats not true at all.. tons of short esters out there, tren a, winstrol , npp, etc.

but the rest is pretty true. definitely an uneducated move to go with anadrol but its too late now

----------


## Hobbs

Age 15
weight 155
height 5"11-6foot
BF dont know
Exp none
please dont hate i dont need someone telling me what im going to do is bad so save it.
Im wondering how much an appropriate dose for someone of my body type should take.- im going to be taking them anyways so if you actually are concerned about teens safety you would tell me how much to take to be safe about it. thanks

----------


## MuscleInk

> Age 15
> weight 155
> height 5"11-6foot
> BF dont know
> Exp none
> please dont hate i dont need someone telling me what im going to do is bad so save it.
> Im wondering how much an appropriate dose for someone of my body type should take.- im going to be taking them anyways so if you actually are concerned about teens safety you would tell me how much to take to be safe about it. thanks


You're 15. You're not even supposed to be here. See ya.

----------


## Wes201

> Age 15
> weight 155
> height 5"11-6foot
> BF dont know
> Exp none
> please dont hate i dont need someone telling me what im going to do is bad so save it.
> Im wondering how much an appropriate dose for someone of my body type should take.- im going to be taking them anyways so if you actually are concerned about teens safety you would tell me how much to take to be safe about it. thanks


Are you nuts? Your a child. Nobody on this board is going to give you advice about AAS. Not to mention you sem to already have a little bit of an attitude. You need to do extensive studying on nutrition and diet and come back in ten years

----------


## Wes201

I agree. Injection day is a motivator. I now look forward to it and it does not hurt, its just phsychologicaly intimidating at first because the pins are so big. but after you do it a couple of times you realize it doesnt hurt. I use 23g 1 1/2in, but my bf is a little high. At only 11%, you could probably get away with only one inch, exept for the glutes

----------


## Chx beach 79

15! You would have to be the dumbest person ever if you went through with a cycle... Quit being stupid! You aren't brave enough to do this after all the advice you have gotten! This will end badly!!! The rest of your life will be much much worse because of this 1 decision!!!! Liftime depression, body deformation, destroyed ligaments. Are you serious!!!

----------


## Hobbs

Its really mind baffling to see the number of replies i was given and not one person sited their facts. Steroids are a miracle drug and i have never heard of anyone dying of steroid use (yes people have died from steroid ABUSE ) i am aware that with taking them a number of dangers occur and i have weighed the pros and cons and decided i want and will use the substance i am just curious to what dosage i should take. Fun Fact Arnold Schwarzenegger started taking steroids when he was 15-16 years old. And he is 65. Arnold took steroids for a long time, and was even born with a heart deformity (bicuspid aortic valve) but is still alive and healthy.

----------


## kronik420

what a thread, 20, 18, and 15 year olds wanna inject stuff that they know NOTHING about, lol. good luck to you all.

----------


## The Titan99

> what a thread, 20, 18, and 15 year olds wanna inject stuff that they know NOTHING about, lol. good luck to you all.


 I know. Unbelievable isn't it. Some might call it bravery when it's actually adolescent stupidity. If they were the least little bit educated they'd realize what your risking is the future of you balls, dick, sex life for ever. Most of these knuckleheads won't even be training 6 months from now. They will be disappointing chics left right and center and being laughed out of bed for many, many years to come though...

For all you 140-150 pound, 15 year olds out there, your not risking a broken leg, or even ripped off arm, IT'S YOUR BALLS YOUR MESSING WITH BOYS!! It's definitely better to be skinny and have trouble getting puzzy than it is to be huge and unable to fvck it once you have it!! Think about that!!

Can't make it any clearer.

----------


## Hobbs

What attitude? i just didnt want a bunch of people telling me steroid use is bad; which is exactly what happend. i know that already for peet sake im not retarded

----------


## Hobbs

////

----------


## kronik420

> What attitude? i just didnt want a bunch of people telling me steroid use is bad; which is exactly what happend. i know that already for peet sake* im not retarded*


we have a doctor here that will testify otherwise...

hmm wheres ink? lol

----------


## MuscleInk

> we have a doctor here that will testify otherwise...
> 
> hmm wheres ink? lol


I'm still laughing at his comment that steroids are a "miracle drug". 

Yes they are! They cure cancer and Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, Polio, Small Pox, Ebola virus....and all sorts of horrible things. We the medical community have just decided it pays more to keep people sick.

Where do I even begin with this kid!?!?

----------


## Hobbs

I didnt go into depth on how it was a miracle drug Im not saying it cures cancer although its been known to help people with aids by increasing the T cell count and it turns females into "men".(id call that a miracle) next time try not to be so ignorant

----------


## The Titan99

> I didnt go into depth on how it was a miracle drug Im not saying it cures cancer although its been known to help people with aids by increasing the T cell count and it turns females into "men".(id call that a miracle)* next time try not to be so ignorant*


"Said the 15 year old right before he chemically neutered himself..."

----------


## red_hulk

> I'm still laughing at his comment that steroids are a "miracle drug".
> 
> Yes they are! They cure cancer and Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, Polio, Small Pox, Ebola virus....and all sorts of horrible things. We the medical community have just decided it pays more to keep people sick.


I'm going to quote this for future advice if you don't mind. Afterall, you're a doctor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hobbs

Haha and again the only thing you people criticise me on is my age. And me stating fact and wanting to take a drug each and everyone of you are considering or taking isnt ignorance. at least thats not what i think to be ignorance. I think people assuming that because of my age i think stupid irrational things is ignorance.

----------


## The Titan99

> Haha and again the only thing you people criticise me on is my age. And me stating fact and wanting to take a drug each and everyone of you are considering or taking isnt ignorance. at least thats not what i think to be ignorance. I think people assuming that because of my age i think stupid irrational things is ignorance.


If you weren't ignorant you'd know that taking AAS at 15 is almost a 100% chance of fvcking yourself up sexually for the rest of your life. What a thing to risk at 15. There's only one word for it....

BTW, I'm 47 and my endocrine system is pretty well finished developing...

----------


## red_hulk

Wow just read into the thread. This is ridiculous. No one here is trying to disrespect you kid, it's for your own good. You're going to end up doing permanent damage to yourself because you're too lazy to things the hard way (diet and training dedication). Aas is no shortcut and it won't do what you think it will. You need to grow up. Even more importantly, I can't believe there is a piece of shit big enough to get a kid steroids . 

Take into consideration what people told you here. In a few years you'll realize it's for your own good.

----------


## MuscleInk

> I'm going to quote this for future advice if you don't mind. Afterall, you're a doctor


Absolutely! Quote away. 

I'll be busy getting wrecked in Vegas because my feelings have been hurt by the 15 year old who claims to know more than me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Hobbs

It may not be their intention to disrespect me but thats whats happening; (calling me stupid when im just looking to increase my muscle growth for athletic reasons and obviously to enhance my look) i for one am not stupid i may make mistakes in my life, infact this may be one and i realise that non the less i am going to be using them. and the peice of shit is a kid himself and thats the reason i come to a forum with what i assumed to be educated users of steroids for they can educate me on what an appropraite dosage for me would be. ( i have dieted and worked hard going to the gym 5 days a week which is the reason i quit smoking thank you very much)  :Smilie:

----------


## Hobbs

Now your just making shit up haha i never claimed to know more then you i just utilize google :P and have fun in vegas

----------


## red_hulk

Then keep it up bro. Progress is a slow process but it pays in the end. You're way too young man you're not even done growing yet, you just hit puberty like 2-3 years ago. Give yourself a chance to naturally accomplish goals. I started at 22 and now I realize that's even a little too young. Don't be a stubborn ass and not take advice from people who actually know about the topic just because you have personal performance or body issues. This isn't the answer and like i said its no quick fix.

----------


## Hobbs

your statistic is bul1shit and second ignorant isnt the word for it haha

----------


## MuscleInk

> Now your just making shit up haha i never claimed to know more then you i just utilize google :P and have fun in vegas


That's my point. You use the Internet and google as a credible resource. Anyone who knows how to use word press and an HTML engine can post anything on the Internet. You have no way of knowing if the published information is credible, reliable, or has any medical integrity behind it. For all you know, some of that stuff could be posted by someone who has very little knowledge or experience with anabolic substances and you embrace it like its gospel. That's incredibly naive.

----------


## Hobbs

thank you,finally an insightful reply ill take what you said into consideration and further more study and look into steroid use but i am pretty sure i want to take the risk

----------


## MuscleInk

Spend some time reading about the developmental stages of the endocrine system, what functions are controlled by the various hormones in your body, the dangers of prematurely shunting the HTPA development with interventional endocrinology/anabolic abuse and then perhaps you'll have a very partial understanding of why we are trying to advise you to pursue other strategies to maximize your current growth which has yet to mature to its fullest potential.

Anyway, that's my final comment. If you believe you know better than those on this board that have been cycling anabolics longer than you've been alive, the only further advice I will offer you is not to get yourself killed.

Best of luck.

----------


## Hobbs

Well for all i know your a 12 year old boy at home who knows nothing of steroids , point?. And the facts are sited on the webpages i look at.

----------


## Hobbs

Again a key word u used was abuse which i have no intention of doing, and thank you i will read into those things

----------


## Lunk1

> Again a key word u used was abuse which i have no intention of doing, and thank you i will read into those things


Any of us (including me) that add any amount of steroids to our body other than those prescribed by a Doctor, are ABUSING steroids! The fact that you refuse to listen to grown men old enough to be your father, with years of real life experience, goes to show that you are not ready to handle AAS even on a mental level!

----------


## FONZY007

> Haha and again the only thing you people criticise me on is my age. And me stating fact and wanting to take a drug each and everyone of you are considering or taking isnt ignorance. at least thats not what i think to be ignorance. I think people assuming that because of my age i think stupid irrational things is ignorance.


Ok Hobbs I took AAS at 20 years old, I'm currently 31 years old and been on Testosterone replacément therapy since I was 26-27 years old.. 

Yea I got bigger, faster, stronger, but at what cost now I have to do 2 injections a week for the rest of my life just to feel normal..

Listen to these guys, how did you even sign up don't you need to be 18? Any how go to the nutrition side and learn how to eat.. If I could go back I would, the fücked up part I wasn't a small dude before I started. I was 225lbs 15% bf and was already in the gym for 2 years.. 

Just wait and eat, eat, eat..

God bless

----------


## FONZY007

> thank you,finally an insightful reply ill take what you said into consideration and further more study and look into steroid use but i am pretty sure i want to take the risk


There are a lot of us here that took the risk ( and are now paying for it ) and at that time no one to tell me No, just someone wanting to sell me stuff!!

----------


## Wes201

> i know. Unbelievable isn't it. Some might call it bravery when it's actually adolescent stupidity. If they were the least little bit educated they'd realize what your risking is the future of you balls, dick, sex life for ever. Most of these knuckleheads won't even be training 6 months from now. They will be disappointing chics left right and center and being laughed out of bed for many, many years to come though...
> 
> For all you 140-150 pound, 15 year olds out there, your not risking a broken leg, or even ripped off arm, it's your balls your messing with boys!! It's definitely better to be skinny and have trouble getting puzzy than it is to be huge and unable to fvck it once you have it!! Think about that!!
> 
> Can't make it any clearer.


could not have been put any better

----------


## Pittsburgh412

> "Said the 15 year old right before he chemically neutered himself..."


I know this is from a year ago but I haven't laughed so hard in awhile

----------


## fit2bOld

I think this is hobnob, I believe he was banned now back as Hobbs. 

And he op of his thread is only 20 a many continue to give cycle advice besides the hijacks!???

----------

